# Tucson gaming group looking for people



## lyle.spade (Mar 18, 2005)

Our trio is looking for an additional person or two. We are currently running an Eberron campaign (which we all really like), but we have also played Forgotten Realms, as well as Vampire, Cyberpunk, Star Wars (d20 version), and numerous other systems over the many many years we have all games. We're all in our 30s, with real jobs and lives, and are interested in finding similar people who want to put the real world aside one night each week and have a good time. Respond to this thread if you think you might want to play, or GM with us -- we've all taken turns, so if you've got a good campaign you want to run, we might be interested.


----------

